# Ipod logic board



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi ok you might not be able to help but.....

i av'e messed up my ipod internally and need to replace the logic board from in

i cant identify what generation it is. and i cant connect it to my computer to find out.

is there anywere internally i can find that will indercate what generation it is?

THanks


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Help please!!!!*

Hi please help me. i had to replace the logic board for my 80gb ipod 6th gen ipod. ive put everthing back together. then the apple logo appeared, however after a couple of mins a red X appears and tells me to go to ipod support.

Here is the icon on the screen o my ipod



















What should i do?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you had a reply yet from ipod support?


----------



## Morgiee101 (Jun 30, 2008)

No nothing but really needing help with it. i seem to be one issue after the next with my ipod and now i cant turn it on with this circled x error

anyone able to help?


----------

